
Manjaro ARM Alpha1 for PinePhone - reddotX
https://forum.manjaro.org/t/manjaro-arm-alpha1-for-pinephone/113744
======
usr1106
A phone where phone calls don't work...

Yes, I do like all efforts to get some alternative for the 2 commercial phone
operating/eco systems. Unfortunately chances that it will work reasonably well
are extremely small. I hope the optimists can prove me wrong.

Disclaimer: Typed on SailfishOS.

~~~
kop316
I think the one thing that is great about the Pinephone is how cheap it is.
It's not Luke the raspberry Pi cheap, but it significantly lowers the barrier
for entry for folks to work on it.

I do also think that the last post on the Pine blog showed that the pinephone
can make phone calls (Ubuntu Touch?). I'm hoping that the Pinephone and
Librem5 will be able to cross pollinate on things like calling, texting, etc.

Edit: I also wish that the Pine foundation could allow you to make a donation
when you buy it, and that could fund development to make it more mature.

~~~
usr1106
cheap is certainly an argument for hacking on it. But not a good argument if
you want to carry it along as your one and only phone (at least I strongly
prefer to carry only a single one, after having carried 2 for 8 years or so).
Just this weak I had the case that I wanted to take some important photos in
challenging lightening conditions. But my Sony/SailfishOS managed to capture
only quite weak photos. If I understand it correctly, there are closed source
image enhancement algorithms, which I don't have after flashing an alternative
(mostly) open source operating system. With even cheaper HW things won't get
any better, I don't believe in miracles.

------
newman8r
just impulsively bought one of these as soon as I read it - been on my radar
for a while (probably should have done some more research though). big manjaro
fan.

anyone else on HN in on this? recommendations?

